# Ontario Fishing Wabatongushi or Esnagi



## Rev Roe

Looking for any information on those two lakes or even the Lodges there. One is Lodge 88 and the other is Lochisland. Looking to take my two teenage kids there this summer. Thanks


----------



## Zkovach1175

Rev Roe said:


> Looking for any information on those two lakes or even the Lodges there. One is Lodge 88 and the other is Lochisland. Looking to take my two teenage kids there this summer. Thanks


Best fishing on esnagi is on the north end so stay at marmac lodge. I stayed there last year and was great. Good food, great service, cleaned our cabins and toilets everyday. The guide was helpful. When we first got there they gave us a map of the lake and showed where the walleye and pike were. The lodge is nice and has TV. There's also a trout lake near marmac which is a 15 minute boat ride and a 15 minute walk. Have proper footwear!

For walleye carry mostly jigs and real leeches and some guys used nightcrawler harnesses and did well. For pike the 1/2 silver and gold hammered finish 3-4" Williams wobbler were killer!!! I also did awesome with a large johnsons silver minnow with a red uncle Joshes ripple rind trailer in red and white. Live bait and Williams wobblers were available to purchase when we were there.

Again north is where all the fish are and from marmac you probably got a 45 minute boat ride north every morning. It was a great place with friendly people. Also with the guide they will fry up your fish for lunch which was absolutely delicious!! Marmac has running water in cabins to which I "heard" lodge 88 doesn't.


----------



## Zkovach1175

pasmantermix said:


> Oh, great thanks. That is what i was looking for!


Ask Ken for family rates too. I believe they will cut u a break if your paying for your entire family


----------



## Zkovach1175

Here's some pics


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Just mailed my deposit, staying at campesnagi.com


----------



## Zkovach1175

Forgot about that place, that pretty far north on the lake which is a good thing. Marmac also has a no meals outpost on the very north side of the lake. Congrats and have fun! I'm doing a native brook trout trip this year. I wanted to try a different place every year


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Zkovach1175 said:


> Forgot about that place, that pretty far north on the lake which is a good thing. Marmac also has a no meals outpost on the very north side of the lake. Congrats and have fun! I'm doing a native brook trout trip this year. I wanted to try a different place every year


Have fun chasing brookies!

The lodge is about half way up the lake and we start our fishing sometimes right there, on one side of the lake or the other. Then fish our way all the way to the top of the lake and then down the other side making short moves. Other days we take a trip to a specific spot or go exploring. We are doing a 5 day trip instead of 4 so we may try some areas south of the lodge this year after talking with one of the guides from Mar Mac and it will be new water for us.


----------



## Rev Roe

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Have fun chasing brookies!
> 
> The lodge is about half way up the lake and we start our fishing sometimes right there, on one side of the lake or the other. Then fish our way all the way to the top of the lake and then down the other side making short moves. Other days we take a trip to a specific spot or go exploring. We are doing a 5 day trip instead of 4 so we may try some areas south of the lodge this year after talking with one of the guides from Mar Mac and it will be new water for us.



When are you going?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

July 1st through the 6th.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Esnagi, is this the place Kyle Randall from wilderness journal goes for brookies?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

kingfisher 11 said:


> Esnagi, is this the place Kyle Randall from wilderness journal goes for brookies?


No Brookies in Esnagi but I believe if you stay at Lodge 88 they have a portage somewhere behind or near their lodge that will get you to a Brookie lake.


----------



## Zkovach1175

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No Brookies in Esnagi but I believe if you stay at Lodge 88 they have a portage somewhere behind or near their lodge that will get you to a Brookie lake.


It's by marmac called Rock lake which has trout and lakers in it


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Zkovach1175 said:


> It's by marmac called Rock lake which has trout and lakers in it


Thanks for the correction, I knew there was a lake near by.


----------



## Zkovach1175

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks for the correction, I knew there was a lake near by.


There's also another lake that's about a 45 min walk. Trail I don't believe is clear, however they said no one has been there in 8 years. I wanted to go but the guide talked me out of it. Can't remember the Lakes name but I remember something called the star outpost there. If u go take a machete


----------



## MallardMaster

Kyle Randall goes to Lake Esnagami (sp?)


----------



## kingfisher 11

MallardMaster said:


> Kyle Randall goes to Lake Esnagami (sp?)


While he is there they hit a river and really do well on Brook Trout


----------



## MallardMaster

Same place. There is a tributary going into that lake they usually fish. I could be wrong on this, but he is normally fishing with the same guide he usually is with on the lake


----------



## Rev Roe

HUBBHUNTER said:


> July 1st through the 6th.


How did the canada trip go. Didn't see any up dates or pictures Are you on face book? Or have you posted them somewhere. We are going there Aug 11-15 thanks Steve


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Rev Roe said:


> How did the canada trip go. Didn't see any up dates or pictures Are you on face book? Or have you posted them somewhere. We are going there Aug 11-15 thanks Steve


Just been a bit busy since returning but we had a great trip. Paul the new owner (campesnagi.com) turned out to be a great guy as well has his new head guide Corey. Both are very professional and want you to get on the fish. We didn't use a guide but Corey was more than happy to share his experience and knowledge of the lake.

We caught good numbers of both Pike and walleye and I was able to boat a 24 incher while jigging. Caught good numbers on both rapalas and crawler harnesses as well as the usual spoons and #5 Mepps. Fire tiger seems to be the most consistent color but those pike usually hit everything and we were picking up Walleye trolling and occasionally casting for pike. The 24 inch walleye was caught in 28 fow but the majority were in the 14-18 fow. One day the wind blew pretty hard and the lake was at the point of questionable safety so we didn't venture too far from the lodge and the fishing was tough that day. 90% of our fishing was all on the north half of the lake.


----------



## Rev Roe

Thanks for the updates! What size jigs 1/4 oz. Color?


----------

